# Hello from the year round bbq and smoker paradise called San Diego, CaliforniaQ



## domapoi (May 14, 2011)

The name is DOMAPOI (which stands for Dirty Old Man And Proud Of It).

I have been smoking/bbq-ing for decades on my Weber Genisis LP BBQ using the indirect heat method with a really low heat setting  and big wood chunks. But, I just recently purchased a 30" Masterbuilt Digital Electric smoker. So far I have smoked some porkbutt (it didn't really pull apart like it should have, even after a long and slow cooking/smoking process, so I had to cut it up to make sandwiches with it), some baby back ribs that were "fall off the bone" delicious and and last night some skirt steaks that were "melt in your mouth" delicious too. It is a new found toy/religion for me and plan to get lots and lots of ideas from this forum now that I discovered it and the joy of smoking! So be kind to me please!?


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to SMF family!  Show us some pics of your rig & your smokes!  You'll have a lot of fun and learn a lot!


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

Also..Sign up for the oustanding E-Course...

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## domapoi (May 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of stock pictures of my new smoker. I decided not to get the one with a window. I figured that in time it would just be covered in smoke and not usable anyway.Besides, I didn't want to have to pay an extra $79 just for a window. And because it don't have a window, it doesn't have the built in light either. I have a remote thermometer that has a long enough wire on the probe to fit down the top vent that you can just see a little of on the top right. It is a vent very similar to the type of vents on the egg type smokers and the charcoal type Weber BBQs. The probe wire is connected to a transmitter so that I can take the receiver/ display back in the house and still keep an eye on the internal temp. of the meat. The smokers control has temp. and time setting and display that you use to set the desired temp. of the smoker and the time you want it to cook. After the unit start (it starts as soon as you finish setting the time to cook) it will start flashing the actual temp of the smoker and the time remaining. Just by pushing a few buttons you can readjust the temp. to a new setting or increase/decrease the time left. When the time has counted down to zero it shuts off the heating element but keeps displaying the smokers temp.until you turn it off by the power button or unplug it.On the right side (no picture) there is a tube you pull out, put in a hand full of soaked chips, stick it back in and rotate it 1/2 turn to dump them into the smoke tray, which means you never have to open it to add chips either (like any good smoker would have). So far, I love this thing, I have gone out a purchased lots of different types of chips but still am looking for a not so expensive bag of  "Maple" chips. I have not seen any locally here in San Diego. If you want a video of it just go up to the "Featured Sponsors" on the right and click on the Masterbuilt link. There is a video there that tells all about it. Naturally the one they show is the more expensive one with the window and light and built in thermometer, but the basic function/ operation is the same.


----------



## domapoi (May 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of stock pictures of my smoker. I decided not to get the one with a window. I figured that in time it would just be covered in smoke and not usable anyway.Besides, I didn't want to have to pay an extra $79 just for a window. And because it don't have a window, it doesn't have the built in light either. I have a remote thermometer that has a long enough wire on the probe to fit down the top vent that you can just see a little of on the top right. It is a vent very similar to the type of vents on the egg type smokers and the charcoal type Weber BBQs. The probe wire is connected to a transmitter so that I can take the receiver/ display back in the house and still keep an eye on the internal temp. of the meat. The smokers control has temp. and time setting and display that you use to set the desired temp. of the smoker and the time you want it to cook. After the unit start (it starts as soon as you finish setting the time to cook) it will start flashing the actual temp of the smoker and the time remaining. Just by pushing a few buttons you can readjust the temp. to a new setting or increase/decrease the time left. When the time has counted down to zero it shuts off the heating element but keeps displaying the smokers temp.until you turn it off by the power button or unplug it.On the right side (no picture) there is a tube you pull out, put in a hand full of soaked chips, stick it back in and rotate it 1/2 turn to dump them into the smoke tray, which means you never have to open it to add chips either (like any good smoker would have). So far, I love this thing, I have gone out a purchased lots of different types of chips but still am looking for a not so expensive bag of  "Maple" chips. I have not seen any locally here in San Diego. If you want a video of it just go up to the "Featured Sponsors" on the right and click on the Masterbuilt link. There is a video there that tells all about it. Naturally the one they show is the more expensive one with the window and light and built in thermometer, but the basic function/ operation is the same.


----------



## hmcm (May 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard fellow Californian!  Happy smoking!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Hello DOMAPOI and welcome to SMF from Fallbrook. Be careful with the nickname as you are treading in my territory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL

Glad to have another San Diegan here. Looking forward to seeing some qview


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF! What was the temperature of the pork when you pulled it? If you don't take them high enough they won't pull, they need to go to about 200 degrees.


----------



## venture (May 15, 2011)

Welcome!  There are many expert MES users here.  You will find great info and great people here.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF, and thanks for the introduction. I may not be too dirty... but I'm old and proud of it. It's all good my friend.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2011)

Domapoi,are you ready for the ride?Get your big boy pants and show us some Q-view-
 
 






it gets better and better:







Have fun and...


----------



## domapoi (May 15, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Welcome to SMF! What was the temperature of the pork when you pulled it? If you don't take them high enough they won't pull, they need to go to about 200 degrees.




Yeah, I read that somewhere else in this forum as well, I think that was probably my problem. I was following a recipe in the manual and they did not mention that little needed info. As a matter of fact all they say, and I quote:

"INSTRUCTIONS:
Mix ingredients and rub onto pork butt. Cook pork butt for 5 hours in
225°F (107°C) smoker using apple wood chips during first 3 hours.
After 5 hours remove butt and wrap in heavy foil. Cook for an
additional 1 to 1 1/2 hours. Internal temperature should be 160°F
(71°C). Serve."

I thought it was a poor cut from the place I bought it. Now I know why and will have to try again. I have a Costco Business Center here in San Diego and they usually have some good deal on all kinds of meats. Their butt is rather large but all I have to do is cut them in half. Looking forward to the next butt.


----------



## fife (May 15, 2011)




----------



## beer-b-q (May 15, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.  Click Here
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## africanmeat (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to SMF  Good to have you here

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable.


----------

